
Is the Whonix project run by fascists? - dplso
https://micahflee.com/2020/06/is-the-whonix-project-run-by-fascists/
======
terrytate9080
Probably the most ill informed article I’ve seen on HN in a long while.

The author is putting 2 and 2 together and getting 50.

